# Sign Up Central Ohio Fishers!!!!!!



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

sign up i am getting a touney going its just on here though. i will make teams. it all depends on how many people sign up and then i will brake it down. it is a bass tourny small mouth and LM bass. each person on the team can catch 5 fish they have to be atleast 10 inches and what ever team has the most total leangth wins. take pics of your fish and post them on the thread i make after the tourny (called Bigs Tourny) (if you dont have a camera i undersatng and will trust you and beleave what you say you caught). any questions please ask and i will answer. sign ups close soon i am thinking friday. the day of fishing is not yet picked. if there is any weekend day you can not make it PM me we will work something out.

I think this will be fun ( Nothing to win.. just then good old Bragging rights)


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well bubba i think u just got your first team member. COUNT ME IN


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

well if i decide to put you on my team lol


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

whatever, be like that..... just playin. so do we gotta have a team name????
(i dont think u really thought out this tourny)lol


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You gonna require people to submit each pic with a copy of that days newspaper? And submit before midnight to be counted?


----------



## mjrnorth (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Bubba if I were you I would make the size limit 12 inchs. that is the state min.



mjrnorth


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i was thinking that about the 12 inches and jamest was that a joke???


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in. I'll borrow a digital camera that day.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

where is the tourney gonna be held? I like the idea of everyone fishing wherever they want and just use the honor system. If its only for braggin rights, who cares? Picture of fish next to tapemeasure (or your pole, then another pic of your pole next to a tape measure). All day to reward those who fish on!!!!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

it is anywhere you want. also yeah just take a pic with it by a tape measure. yeah you dont need pics but still if you feel like showing off lol.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

the size limit is now 12inches.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

I will donate 2 handpainted/handmade lures to the winner.

Also, I'm in for the tourney as long as it is this weekend.

I'll vote for a 15" minimum or else we'll be seeing all of diddy's dinks...


----------



## LeadHead43 (Aug 23, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## LeadHead43 (Aug 23, 2006)

sounds like fun.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

ultralight yeah you can fish it this weekend even if it not going to be this weekend. i dont care. just remember you fish size (or have your pics) and after i make teams (i will put you on one) and the tourney is over then you just post your resaults.
thnaks for donating.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bubba,

Im fishing Lake Erie this weekend, you limiting the tourny to local waters?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I'm in just let me Know when to fish


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm in.I think you should have to have a picture to count.When does it start and end?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

you can just do like i told untralight. record the fish you catch at Erie (SM bass and LM bass only) but if the tourney is later and you able to fish than you can also do it then.
sound cool to you


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

ok well looks no one else is going to be joining  not the turn out i was looking for lol. but here is the teams

Bubba Bass Bigfoot, MicroMini, Leadhead43,Crawdiddy
V.S
UltraLight,MossBoss,DahBears,Brian.Smith

the tourney starts this weekends and last satuday and sunday. (of you can not fish it this weekend PM me and we will work something out)


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

ultralight and I are heading out at 7 am. I prefished today got one smallie about 15". Had to downsize and slow it down. FIsh was caught on a 3" venom twistertail pearltreuse on a 1/8 oz jig bumped slowly on the bottom. The theme today was BULLGILLS. Got 2 each being 8.75", both just shy of fishohio. Good luck everyone, and this is a one day tourney, correct?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

nope you can fish it sunday also and i might let it go on till next monday.a


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

well I've got results. ultra and I fished from about 8-noon. I'll wait until others have fished. May also get out tomorrow. Of course the PIG jumped, flaired its gills and spit my twistertail. But there are results nevertheless.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Got 2 today 1 was 13 one was 14 took pics but forgot to use a tape measure


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The photo of the 14 incher said invalid file im working on it


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Got it, this is th 14 incher


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i went out to griggs today and got nothing.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

the tourney ends next monday.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

How many entry's can we post


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Hey, I just noticed this tourney going on. Can I get in on the tourney? I know that I will be starting with a handicap because you guys all got to fish Sat. and Sun. But I think that I can put a hurting on you guys in just one day (that is a joke). Five fish over 12" with the longest total length winning. I am in. If you let me.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

you can post all your fish but dont post them all untill the end so you know what fish you are counting. and water adkins yeah i can let you in but you have to get 3 other guys to fish it with you, other wise teams are un-even.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Oh I see, little old me against four is uneven for you guys.  Any one want to team up. This is just for fun and a little bit of ridding. The guy has came up with a fun idea and we should back him. So lets all have some fun and do what we love to do, fish.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

well if you get team mates,good. but if you want to fish it alone untill then go for it.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Great, all I need is a few people to put down their names. I got started today with a few large mouth. Tomorrow I am going to wade the LMR for small mouth. I will post up a few photos tomorow night after I get back.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Came across this thread while searching for koi (saw a huge one today in the river, looked 34"+). I think it's a great idea. I'm thinking one day (any 24 hour period), honor system but pics required. With that morning's Columbus Dispatch positioned below said bass?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd GLADLY take Walter and Pizza, but I have to go out of town this weekend.
I think I could just be a cameraman for Walter and collect the gold.
In fact, just put me on their team so I can get in on those hand painted jigs. 
Good luck guys. Have fun.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Andy, this thread is from 2006. I suppose Pizza just got bored and dug up a relic.  

CG


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh. 
To my point though, ole Walter knows how to catch a friggin fish. And I guess the other point is Pizza has too much time on his hands....diggin up threads from two years ago. 

I wonder what the winning score was?...........


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

actually thats agreat idea...



JamesT said:


> You gonna require people to submit each pic with a copy of that days newspaper? And submit before midnight to be counted?


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds fun. Should start a new thread with sign ups. I'd do it.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

set em up tightline, 10 best bass over 12 inches,one day to fish, partners set up with another website member. id be in.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

sorry tight thought you said you would run it,


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm worried if I did it I would get called out of town for business and would have allot of people pissed off at me! Haven't had any emergencies in a awhile, but sure as heck as soon as I do it Murphy's Law would take effect.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll run it unless Bubba wants to since it was his original idea.

Rules.

1. Tourney starts this friday at midnight and ends in 2 weeks+the following Saturday and Sunday(that gives a day to work out the kinks and also has it start on the weekend). It will be a 16 day tournament.
2. Fishing is for any 24 hour period.
3. You can fish more than one day.
4. Your best day is the one that counts.
5. You must have something showing the date that it is you plan to fish. This could be as simple as the corner of the Columbus Dispatch (laminated with scotch tape since it will get wet) that shows the date. Or a recently printed news story off the internet that shows the date (laminated with tape). Or your receipt from Wendy's that day, etc,etc,etc. Anything that shows the date and is legit.
6. Take pics of any fish 12" or over with that artifact from #5 in the pic.
7. No limit of fish, but if you plan to keep the bass of course obey the laws. Catch-Photo-Release is strongly encouraged.
8. Largemouth and smallmouth only -this is a bass tourney.
9. No need to have a ruler in the pic but feel free. Honor system. We will know (+/-)by looking at the pic.
10. Total inches of fish wins.
11. Lures & live bait allowed. That way more people will be included.
12. This is just for fun and bragging rights lol. To keep things simple there will be no prizes unless someone wants to donate something. 

The key to making this work is that you must post pics within 1 day of the date of the artifact used in#5. If you don't, you are automatically disqualified.

Another key to making this work is honesty. It would be very easy to cheat. 

I was gonna say Ohio public waters only but what the heck. ANTHING GOES! Public/private(assuming it is your property,etc. NO LAW BREAKING/TRESPASSING), doesn't matter. The more participants the merrier. Let's see those hawgs!

Feel free to post when you are heading out, that may make it more fun.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

My opinion would be to keep it simple,to one day, or weekend,best 10 fish,pics included, maybe team up members. I have a small attention span and 3 weeks would be tough for me to stay in it.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

it's just for fun. Trying to include as many people as possible.

I do think 16 days is better though. It's now a 16 day tourney.

I'm thinking no sign up (and thus creation of teams) just bc that would be logistically difficult, especially since it starts tomorrow. (I do like the idea though)

Basically if you feel like participating just take the pics and send em in and you are in.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Pizza, rules look good hopefully we have a trustworthy bunch who want to have some fun. 
Tomorrow is pretty quick for start for this but as it is 16 days should be cool.
I would take your rule post copy and start a new thread and if one of the mods could put a sticky on it that would be great.
A sign in sheet would be good but really unnecessary would be nice to see who's in though. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

done. Here is the new thread. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=99795


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

new thread started here...................................
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=99795


----------

